# car for sale



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220768216260

worth a read


----------



## CSermanni (Mar 4, 2006)

Very, very good ...

Not as good, but still funny, and a campervan ...

"Ugly Campervan"

eBay item 320687661438


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

CSermanni said:


> Very, very good ...
> 
> Not as good, but still funny, and a campervan ...
> 
> ...


Flipping hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Brilliant.
He is also getting bids of around £40 each for his drawings. Very very clever.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Over 160000 views of the car advert and a hit, apparently, on Facebook - brilliant.

This is one of the questions asked about the Campervan -
Q: what birth is it, does the sofa make a bed ?. 
A: i would say afterbirth , i was told 4 and yes it does thanks 

joedenise / CSermanni - thanks to you both for the links.


----------

